# Overweight / picky - to go raw or not?



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

We use this for training treats. The dogs go mad for it and I don't have to give them a bunch of junk treats. It is expensive to feed as their diet, but couldn't be more than pure raw. I think it could be an option for you. They sell trial sized bags (what I buy for the treats):
Introducing Instinct Raw Boost - Kibble with a Boost of Raw | Nature's Variety


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

I had sprout on Sojos because on Acana he and had constant very loose stools. On sojos (complete raw dehydrated) his loose stools went away but he lost a lot of weight (too much) and was having very large bowel movements 4+ times/day. I wonder if he was able to absorb any nutrients from the food. He loved eating it.

Also it is very messy and the first ingredient is sweet potatoes. It only gets 3 stars on dogfoodadvisor. I've since switched to natures variety and have noticed a HUGE improvement on all fronts.

I would not recommend sojos mostly because of the weird digestive system results and because it's extremely messy. But every dog (and human) is different . I'd watch that your dog doesn't lose too much weight if you decide to try it.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

lrkellly said:


> I had sprout on Sojos because on Acana he and had constant very loose stools. On sojos (complete raw dehydrated) his loose stools went away but he lost a lot of weight (too much) and was having very large bowel movements 4+ times/day. I wonder if he was able to absorb any nutrients from the food. He loved eating it.
> 
> Also it is very messy and the first ingredient is sweet potatoes. It only gets 3 stars on dogfoodadvisor. I've since switched to natures variety and have noticed a HUGE improvement on all fronts.
> 
> ...


I don't like the sound of this at all! I'll research alternatives as if I go a non kibble route it still needs to be convenient with our schedules.



outwest said:


> We use this for training treats. The dogs go mad for it and I don't have to give them a bunch of junk treats. It is expensive to feed as their diet, but couldn't be more than pure raw. I think it could be an option for you. They sell trial sized bags (what I buy for the treats):
> Introducing Instinct Raw Boost - Kibble with a Boost of Raw | Nature's Variety


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

lrkellly said:


> I had sprout on Sojos because on Acana he and had constant very loose stools. On sojos (complete raw dehydrated) his loose stools went away but he lost a lot of weight (too much) and was having very large bowel movements 4+ times/day. I wonder if he was able to absorb any nutrients from the food. He loved eating it.
> 
> Also it is very messy and the first ingredient is sweet potatoes. It only gets 3 stars on dogfoodadvisor. I've since switched to natures variety and have noticed a HUGE improvement on all fronts.
> 
> ...


I don't like the sound of this at all! I'll research alternatives as if I go a non kibble route it still needs to be convenient with our schedules.



outwest said:


> We use this for training treats. The dogs go mad for it and I don't have to give them a bunch of junk treats. It is expensive to feed as their diet, but couldn't be more than pure raw. I think it could be an option for you. They sell trial sized bags (what I buy for the treats):
> Introducing Instinct Raw Boost - Kibble with a Boost of Raw | Nature's Variety


Bella loves these I sprinkle a bit over her kibble and she goes nuts! Is this brands other products as good? As that might be an option.


----------

